# dogs breeders in Spain



## thomas541

hi,
anyone knows good breeders in Spain, south-costa del sol maybe ?
breed: jack russells

thank you


----------



## mrypg9

Would you not rather give a rescue dog a new home?

We had a pedigree JR brought into our kennels last week, its owner died. Poor thing is bewildered, used to a 'proper' home.
Not sure hopw old he is but if interested you can probably see details on our website adana.es or call the perrera..


----------



## thomas541

hello
it's an option but i look for a puppy. I lost mine 3 days ago, 9years old, very very sad for him I am. we had an amazing 9years friendship.
you do raise dogs or own some kind of shelter ?
I think there must be jrt breeders in Spain given the size of the British community,no? Otherwise, France or UK.


----------



## whitenoiz

> *Thomas541*... you do raise dogs or own some kind of shelter ?


You clearly havent checked out the link that mrypg9 supplied in her response to your original question. If you had you would know the answer already...so... I'm hoping that you will check out this link... ADANA Estepona Dog Awaiting Adoption - Male Jack Russell - JACKIE 
I hope that Mary will forgive my impertinence in reproducing adana's pic of the dog in question...










In direct response to your original question... _please please, please_ do not buy from a breeder, particularly a Spain based breeder. Do not by a puppy from pet store franchises like those found in Carrefour stores. Do not buy a puppy from small ads in newspapers. The history of the puppy, its parentage and the conditions in which it is raised will like as not be shrouded in secrecy. Its a very fine line between a reputable breeder and a puppy mill. There are just too many unscrupulous breeders about; In short what I am saying is that, reputable or not, one should never buy from any breeder... they are only in it for the money and a very lucrative business it is too. 
Local freebie newspapers occasionally produce horrifying reports of the conditions in which puppies are bred and yet still carry pets for sale ads in the Classified Ads section...

Come On Thomas... give this little guy a second chance...


----------



## thomas541

I did. breeder I mean "someone" like few in UK who are specialized in jacks only
and have puppies only say 2-3times out of same mother. small entities, family owned. with extreme love and care for their parents, and puppies.
so yes I agree with internet bs, multi breeds sellers etc etc: big no no.

I have had a wonderful friendship with mine from 2months till 9years old 
he died suddently last weekend. extreme sorrow. FYI....
I'm ready to restart such an adventure next year.

I doubt though I'll find reliable sce of jacks in Spain. I had thought there would be some given the large Brit community and you guys' legendary love for dogs.

rgds


----------



## jimenato

thomas541 said:


> I did. breeder I mean "someone" like few in UK who are specialized in jacks only
> and have puppies only say 2-3times out of same mother. small entities, family owned. with extreme love and care for their parents, and puppies.
> so yes I agree with internet bs, multi breeds sellers etc etc: big no no.
> 
> I have had a wonderful friendship with mine from 2months till 9years old
> he died suddently last weekend. extreme sorrow. FYI....
> I'm ready to restart such an adventure next year.
> 
> I doubt though I'll find reliable sce of jacks in Spain. I had thought there would be some given the large Brit community and you guys' legendary love for dogs.
> 
> rgds


TBH thomas, the vast majority of the British (and other expat) community around here are pretty vehemently anti-breeders - much more so here than in the UK. This is because of the large numbers of abandoned animals in dreadful condition needing help. I know of none who would buy a dog from a breeder - there are simply to many that need homes.

Here are our two rescues


----------



## Pesky Wesky

whitenoiz said:


> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come On Thomas... give this little guy a second chance...


Please give him another chance.

He looks *lovely*!!


----------



## Megsmum

:frusty::frusty:

There are hundreds of dogs in spain that need homes, the world does not need another bred puppy, harsh I know but

moving on Mrspyg first time I have seen the link:redface::redface:

I am off to email my choice of pooch to you for when we arrive!!!!!!!


----------



## mrypg9

thomas541 said:


> hello
> it's an option but i look for a puppy. I lost mine 3 days ago, 9years old, very very sad for him I am. we had an amazing 9years friendship.
> you do raise dogs or own some kind of shelter ?
> I think there must be jrt breeders in Spain given the size of the British community,no? Otherwise, France or UK.


I help run an animal rescue charity, ADANA. We are a registered charity.
We have two hundred abandoned dogs in our perrera, all looking for a home.
Yes, there are dog breeders here as everywhere. Some are respectable, many aren't. You can find dogs for sale in garden centres here, a practice banned in many countries. Many of these dogs on sale are bred in the Czech Republic. 
I lived there for three years and was not impressed with standards in kennels. I can only imagine what Czech puppy farms are like.
We have two dogs, one a show quality Rhodesian Ridgeback with champions in his pedigree. We don't show him, we're not into that sort of thing. We just wanted to know he was healthy and had a good temperament. He cost a lot of money but his loyalty, love and friendship are beyond value.
We also have a rescue dog from our kennels. She is a thoroughbred but has no pedigree. When we got her she was skinny and terrified. At three years old she'sd been in at least three different homes and had been used as a puppy breeding machine.
Three months on she is a well-nourished, healthy dog and has lost most of her fear.
We love both our dogs but we know which one was the neediest.


----------



## mrypg9

cambio said:


> :frusty::frusty:
> 
> There are hundreds of dogs in spain that need homes, the world does not need another bred puppy, harsh I know but
> 
> moving on Mrspyg first time I have seen the link:redface::redface:
> 
> I am off to email my choice of pooch to you for when we arrive!!!!!!!


Thankyou for that.

I look forward to meeting you when you arrive...maybe you'll decide to help us, who knows.
But whatever, we will have a lovely dog just for you!


----------



## Pazcat

I can see why it's hard to get a dog from a shelter for some, I didn't enjoy my last visit to one and that was years ago. Nothing to do with the dogs or the way the shelter was run, just sadness that it happens.
I was young though and the emotion hit me, still my friend ended up with a lovely dog who went to a great home.

Can somebody recommend a good shelter or two in the Alicante city area or surrounds?


----------



## mrypg9

Pazcat said:


> I can see why it's hard to get a dog from a shelter for some, I didn't enjoy my last visit to one and that was years ago. Nothing to do with the dogs or the way the shelter was run, just sadness that it happens.
> I was young though and the emotion hit me, still my friend ended up with a lovely dog who went to a great home.


If we ever meet, don't ask me about the shelter I help run as I could tell you stories that you wouldn't believe,
The things some people do to animals are just incredible.
A mild example is the dog brought to us, dumped from a car on the A7 wearing a collar with the inscription 'My best friend'.
I try not to involve myself emotionally. I honestly don't know how our full-time workers who care for the dogs and know them well can be so professional.


----------



## crookesey

www.dogwatchuk.com have details of some lovely JR pups abandoned in Spain, and up for adoption.


----------



## baldilocks

We have two rescue dogs. One looks a bit like a golden retriever was found abandoned in the snow a couple of years ago and the other was found in the street by SWMBO with a broken leg from where he had been shot. He was managing very well on just three legs and would tip himself up on his front legs like a circus elephant when he wanted a pee. We had his leg repaired, gave him physiotherapy and he is the most adorable little dog; he moans with pleasure like a human when he is scratched/tickled.

Rescue dogs are the way to go.


----------



## mrypg9

I would advise anyone living in Spain to choose a dog from a local rescue centre. There are many and all need families for their dogs. Some specialise in particular breeds such as podencos or galgos, breeds which are especially badly treated in Spain.
ADANA is comparatively fortunate in that we are shortly about to sign a contract with our Town Hall to become the Municipal Perrera. We shall still be carrying on our fundraising activities as more and more dogs are being brought to us and we think it vital to involve and educate the public.

Any reputable rescue centre will be registered with the appropriate authorities. Our dogs when adopted go out with a microchip, passport, neutering or castration, anti-rabies vacunas and if needed a free training session with a local trainer.

Very many smaller shelters are struggling and really do need adopters for their dogs. Whitenoiz is a valiant one-man band with dogs for adoption and can be contacted via this Forum. He is in the Granada area.
Donz who occasionally posts also has contacts with refuges in the Mijas area.
Animals in Need La Linea have very many dogs.

Wherever you are in Spain there will be a shelter that needs your help. We send dogs to loving homes in many European countries and now the regulations have been changed we also send to adopters in the UK.


----------



## thomas541

thank you Mry
understood and appreciated all the information. way too many people don't know xxit about how to properly raise and to take care of a dog.
trust me, we've been dogs lovers for last 60years total.

just understand the sorrow I'm now in and trying to find some closure and acceptance of what suddenly happened.

tons of love to convey to another dog, at some point.

are there good pet insurance companies in Spain btw ? like say EUR 40-50 a month for EUR 12,000 or so per year to cover any medical needs?


----------



## kalohi

My sister-in-law works with a dog rescue organization in the Seville area and she often fosters dogs in need of a place to stay. If anyone is interested in adopting in the Seville area I can put you in touch with her.

Our dog is a rescue - a beautiful Spanish water dog with the sweetest disposition. We got her when she was 2 months old. The whole litter had been dumped and left to die.


----------



## Megsmum

If I was there now, based on heartstrings alone it would be

Bobby
Monty
Jim
Bates
Lucas
rika


As you can see i like the Larger dog, but would have to narrow it down to 2 as that would be my limit LOL

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pesky Wesky

For those in the MADRID area...
This is where we got lovely Kala from. Those of you who have seen photos of her will remember The Ears!!
Inicio | ANAA - Asociación Nacional de Amigos de los Animales
It's one of the biggest in Madrid, has a very good reputation and they insist on talking to possible adopters and assessing them on which dog would be best for them. What I mean is they don't just let anyone take any dog. They are also offering courses this year about training, and one that we will be attending "your dog's fears"!


----------



## mrypg9

thomas541 said:


> thank you Mry
> understood and appreciated all the information way too many people don't know xxit about how to properly raise and to take care of a dog.
> trust me, we've been dogs lovers for last 60years total.
> 
> just understand the sorrow I'm now in and trying to find some closure and acceptance of what suddenly happened.
> 
> ?


Oh yes, Thomas, I understand. We lost our much loved GSD Ferdinand, also a rescue dog, and waited eleven years before we got Azor.
We were both working hard, me in a demanding professional job, OH owner/director of two companies... We didn't have the time or energy to give a dog the care and attention it needs.
It takes a long time to get over your loss...but as the stale but true cliche goes, you will.. Then you'll give that love to your new companion.


----------



## mrypg9

cambio said:


> If I was there now, based on heartstrings alone it would be
> 
> Bobby
> Monty
> Jim
> Bates
> Lucas
> rika
> 
> 
> As you can see i like the Larger dog, but would have to narrow it down to 2 as that would be my limit LOL
> 
> :fingerscrossed:


Lucas is lovely!! He's Sandra's favourite. I have a feeling he may still be with us when you come as a lot of adopters live in pisos and prefer smaller dogs.
We're off to the kennels in a few minutes, I'll give Lucas a hug from you. Sandra will groom him and take him for a walk as she does every week.


----------



## jimenato

crookesey said:


> www.dogwatchuk.com have details of some lovely JR pups abandoned in Spain, and up for adoption.


That has got to be a good compromise for you thomas?


----------



## thrax

It seems to me to be inevitable that anyone with a love of life and animals somehow gets drawn into the terrible situation with abandoned animals here in Spain. When we moved over here we came with our four cats, one of whom sadly died during the journey over. His brother died last year and we still miss them both enormously. The other two from UK love living here along with the 6 rescue cats (plus four others who have also died) who share our home and two more arriving this week plus the rescue dog we are fostering until she goes to her new home in Denmark (along with two more kittens from the same source - another is going to Bicester next week). The work is demanding, time-consuming, frustrating and sometimes incredibly sad, but in the end, if you save the life of an animal it is all wonderfully worthwhile (bit of alliteration thrown in there for free!!). But throughout all of this, we should never forget the desperate plight of so many humans around the world. If we all do our bit for any of the suffering animals around us the world will be a slightly happier place. There, I've done my emotional blubbering bit for the day. Must be Thursday. Never did get the hang of Thursdays. (Sorry Arthur)


----------



## Navas

thrax said:


> Must be Thursday. Never did get the hang of Thursdays. (Sorry Arthur)


Must be Douglas Adams Day!


----------



## baldilocks

Navas said:


> Must be Douglas Adams Day!


 Has anyone seen an Eddie Stobart artic about? Might account for these downpours.


----------



## Navas

baldilocks said:


> Has anyone seen an Eddie Stobart artic about? Might account for these downpours.


I think you and I might be stuck in an infinite loop, Baldy


----------



## baldilocks

Navas said:


> I think you and I might be stuck in an infinite loop, Baldy


Thrax as well, I've got my towel handy just in case, and we always buy the large packets of peanuts from Lidl. There's a weird young guy around here who, apart from the obvious deficiency of one head, could easily be Zaphod Beeblebrox.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

thomas541 said:


> just understand the sorrow I'm now in and trying to find some closure and acceptance of what suddenly happened.
> 
> tons of love to convey to another dog, at some point.


I think most people here know exactly what you're talking about when you say "understand the sorrow".
If you've got tons of love to convey to another dog at some point, then no problem!
There are tons of dogs, JR or otherwise, waiting to receive that love and give it back to you, right here in the dogs homes of Spain!


----------



## whitenoiz

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think most people here know exactly what you're talking about when you say "understand the sorrow".
> If you've got tons of love to convey to another dog at some point, then no problem!
> There are tons of dogs, JR or otherwise, waiting to receive that love and give it back to you, right here in the dogs homes of Spain!


Totally agree, have been there so many times... We have a collection of past pet urns on a pride of place shelf with photographs of each animal when they were in their prime of life...

Bit of thread drift...



> *mrypg9*...Whitenoiz is a valiant one-man band


Actually *whitenoiz* is guy overtaken by his sentiments who routinely let's his heart over-rule his head... and his wallet... a sucker for a pair of soft brown trusting eyes...

A little story... Brit neighbour of ours who has a much larger house with a fenced secure garden and a nave, took in three street dogs and gave them a home... he decided after about six months that three was too many... unbeknown to me, he took two of them to a Granada commercial perrera and handed them over. He actually believed the owners of the Perrera when he was told that for a fee of just 45 Euros for each dog, they would be cared for indefinitely... knowing what I know of commercial perreras in the Granada area it's my guess that the two dogs in question were probably euthanised as in killed, murdered, within minutes of their arrival... lets face it 45 euros doesn't even cover the cost of the admissions paperwork or even the most cursory of veterinary examinations... 

I didn't know about his actions until weeks later when he saw me in the street exercising 5 of the housepack... his very words were... "I got rid of two of mine..." He then went on to suggest that I too should consider doing what he had done... His phrasing was what got to me...'got rid of'... just about sums the guy up. I'd never really counted the guy as anything but just another Brit. I did the next best thing... I got rid of him... I haven't spoken to the guy since and go out of my way to avoid him.

Another little story and one that still brings tears to my eyes... Last November, Solwriter,my OH, was due to visit the UK and as usual was flying from Malaga. To minimse the length of time the dogs are left unattended, we always make use of a direct coach service from a neighbouring small town to AGP and say our goodbyes there. We were waiting at the bus stop when our attention was drawn to an abandoned female Galgo who had found herself marooned on a traffic island in the middle of a very busy road. She was frightened and trying desperately to escape and kept darting out into the traffic. Like most abandonados she was very thin, emaciated in fact, every bone visible. At that time we / I had 10 dogs in the housepack and were trying very hard to rehome at least half of them to appease the neighbours... taking on another was just impossible...

Someone had obviously called the Town Hall because while we continued to wait for the coach, the local dog-catcher appeared in his Transit van. For some reason the Galgo seemed totally unafraid of the guy as he approached and he was able to get a leash around her neck and get her aboard the transit without any problem. Like a lamb to the slaughter... so trusting... 
At this point the coach arrived... S. was already upset about having to go to England alone and clearly very upset at what was happening right in front of us and our inability to prevent the outcome; we both knew that once captured the dog would be taken to a local perrera and have only hours to live. Much later I confided in her that had I been on my own or had we arrived at the bus stop ten minutes earlier the outcome could have been somewhat different. S. told me that had I done so, she would have happily abandoned the trip back to the UK to help...

Drifting even further off thread...



> *mrypg9*... I help run an animal rescue charity, ADANA. We are a registered charity.
> We have two hundred abandoned dogs in our perrera, all looking for a home..





> ADANA is comparatively fortunate in that we are shortly about to sign a contract with our Town Hall to become the Municipal Perrera. We shall still be carrying on our fundraising activities as more and more dogs are being brought to us and we think it vital to involve and educate the public.


Can I please ask a favour; its only a nit-pick but I feel it is important. We have to distinguish between a Protectora and a Perrera...

The descriptive noun 'Perrera' has become synonymous with 'Killing Station' thanks to the money grabbing, corrupt activities of the Commercial Perreras who act on behalf of Local Authorities.

Cynically, reading between the lines it appears to me that ADANA is being blackmailed into becoming a Commercial Perrera if it wishes to continue it's charitable work. I cannot see how a charitable Protectora and a commercial perrera can work side by side... To my mind these days the two are mutually exclusive... Feel free to PM me on this matter if you prefer...


----------



## mrypg9

whitenoiz said:


> Can I please ask a favour; its only a nit-pick but I feel it is important. We have to distinguish between a Protectora and a Perrera...
> 
> The descriptive noun 'Perrera' has become synonymous with 'Killing Station' thanks to the money grabbing, corrupt activities of the Commercial Perreras who act on behalf of Local Authorities.
> 
> Cynically, reading between the lines it appears to me that ADANA is being blackmailed into becoming a Commercial Perrera if it wishes to continue it's charitable work. I cannot see how a charitable Protectora and a commercial perrera can work side by side... To my mind these days the two are mutually exclusive... Feel free to PM me on this matter if you prefer...


No, I'll reply publicly and you are right to ask. But you need to be clear about this.
We are a protectora. I use the noun 'perrera' to refer to the building where our dogs live. Sometimes I use the word 'kennels' but much of the time at the perrera I speak Spanish so tend to use the Spanish word.

Our Statutes state clearly in the first paragraph that we NEVER euthanise a healthy dog and we do so only on the advice of our vet.

I don't see how you can read between the lines that we are being 'blackmailed' into becoming a commercial enterprise. We are a registered charity and will stay that way. What the Ayto is at last doing is hopefully paying us for the work we have done for them for free for over twenty years. Signing a Convenio does not make us a commercial enterprise. Of course we charge for our dogs and much less than most shelters. How else could we do our work which requires 10k euros a month to cover our expenses. We have two paid employees. No 'expenses' are paid to any Board member. We charge 120 euros for which the adopter gets dog, passport, microchip, neutering, rabies vaccination and free training lesson. Much less than a commercial vet would charge.

ADANA has been trying for twenty years to get this Convenio. The problem was that the previous Board members spoke no Spanish and had no contact with the Ayto. That was soon put right!

When we get round to negotiating the fine print of the Convenio that principle of our Statutes will be honoured by the Ayto who have been made fully aware of this. We have been operating de facto for decades as the Municipal Perrera. We occupy premises owned by the Ayto. Now we want to be de iure and to be paid for the work we do, work the Ayto is obliged by law to do in one way or another. Then we will approach neighbouring municipalities who may currently use commercial outfits and offer our services instead.

Before the Board signs up to any Convenio we have to put the terms and conditions before a Special Meeting of all our members for them to decide. I shall be speaking to the proposition -assuming the Board agrees to the terms in the first place - and I shall make it clear that we shall abide by our Statutes.
None of us joined ADANA to kill dogs.


----------



## whitenoiz

Mary... Thank you for clearing up what was obviously a misunderstanding on my part.

May the good work you are doing continue as in the past, and more power to you! 

I tend to be hypersensitive where Perreras are concerned; paranoid you could call it I guess. 

I just wish that other animal charities could get the same degree of cooperation from local authorities, instead of them or their agents rounding up street dogs and handing them over to sometimes corrupt, commercial enterprises who have no compunction about taking the contracted bounty and just killing the dogs or keeping them in atrocious conditions with no thought of their health or welfare. The Malaga Perrera, recently the subject of a G.C. / Seprona prosecution, is a classic example of the sort of thing I am referring to...


----------



## mrypg9

whitenoiz said:


> Mary... Thank you for clearing up what was obviously a misunderstanding on my part.
> 
> May the good work you are doing continue as in the past, and more power to you!
> 
> I tend to be hypersensitive where Perreras are concerned; paranoid you could call it I guess.
> 
> I just wish that other animal charities could get the same degree of cooperation from local authorities, instead of them or their agents rounding up street dogs and handing them over to sometimes corrupt, commercial enterprises who have no compunction about taking the contracted bounty and just killing the dogs or keeping them in atrocious conditions with no thought of their health or welfare. The Malaga Perrera, recently the subject of a G.C. / Seprona prosecution, is a classic example of the sort of thing I am referring to...


No problem, John. It was a very important point you raised and you helped me clear my head a bit as tbh that had been keeping me awake. We were all concerned as to what we would be expected to do.

I think the reason our Ayto is so helpful is twofold: one, the newish team at the Town Hall are doing good work for the town. The Alcalde is an animal lover and really wants to help local people solve local problems. I'm kind of saying that through gritted teeth as they are PP but fair's fair. Secondly, as a political person, the first question I asked on joining the Board was 'Who talks to the Town Hall?' 
When I was told 'No-one' I decided that, ungrammatical though my Spanish may be, I would talk to them. So I did. In major 'creep mode'. We're taking the Mayor out to lunch next month....It seems to me that there are two important principles in Spain if you want to get things done: being enchufado and having good relationships. 

We have also, through press, radio and tv publicity, raised our profile and burnished our reputation in the town and elsewhere. People come from Fuengirola and Gibraltar to adopt from us. Today a couple came from Alhaurin. When we asked why they said it was because they had heard we were 'the best' on the Costa.

But all this has to be worked for. We're lucky, we've got a super team of Spanish and all-nationalities people.

Why not come and see us?


----------



## whitenoiz

> Why not come and see us?


PM sent!


----------



## Megsmum

Well if he is still there and likes us we may have found our new friend and he may have found a new home!xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

